# Since ATi Tool now supports nvidia cards..... can you take a look?



## shoman24v (Sep 3, 2005)

W1zzard,

My bios are locked to prevent manual OCing (only way is to edit the bios to my spec in NiBiTor and flash), is there anyway you could take a look to see if there could be a work around or fix for this problem?  It would help a lot of people..

It's for a 6800go Ultra.

Here you can DL my bios.

http://rapidshare.de/files/4660632/GOODORIG.ROM.html


----------



## songokussm (Sep 6, 2005)

what kind of laptop do you have?

i have a dell i9300 and i can oc with my 6800go. its a non-ultra version though. But i am also running hacked drivers.

And i have an xps2 with the 6800 ultra. From dell and its oc'ed as well.

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=7427

i know they are beta, but i get better prformance and currently the 70.XX series. And i dont have issues with them (display corruption in wow). However 78.11 were just released and they are non beta. give them a go if you wish.

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=7622


----------



## shoman24v (Sep 6, 2005)

Dell XPS 2, you cant manually OC no matter how much you try.  You have to physically edit the clocks and reflash.


----------



## shoman24v (Oct 6, 2005)

Bump, please can someone get by dells manual OC lock....


----------



## ChAce (Oct 6, 2005)

AFAIK you gotta use Coolbits to unlock the GFX clock (for nVidia's), then you can OC it.


----------



## shoman24v (Oct 6, 2005)

ChAce said:
			
		

> AFAIK you gotta use Coolbits to unlock the GFX clock (for nVidia's), then you can OC it.


No it doesn't work, nothing works.  Like I said I have to physically alter the stock 3D clocks and reflash.


----------



## shoman24v (Oct 7, 2005)

If I try to let ATi Tool up the clocks (by hitting find max mem or find max core) by itself it crashes after 3 seconds.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 29, 2005)

Ever tried some advanced driver tuning with Rivatuner?


----------

